# Cattelan lascia la conduzione di X-Factor



## fabri47 (11 Dicembre 2020)

*Alessandro Cattelan*, durante la finale della quattordicesima edizione di *X-Factor *su Sky, ha annunciato definitivamente il suo *addio al talent show *dopo ben 10 edizioni condotte. Ad annunciarlo, lo stesso Cattelan durante la finale di ieri dove a vincere è stata Casadilego.


----------



## fabri47 (11 Dicembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Alessandro Cattelan*, durante la finale della quattordicesima edizione di *X-Factor *su Sky, ha annunciato definitivamente il suo *addio al talent show *dopo ben 10 edizioni condotte. Ad annunciarlo, lo stesso Cattelan durante la finale di ieri dove a vincere è stata Casadilego.


Prossima tappa Sanremo?


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Dicembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Prossima tappa Sanremo?



Scontatissimo, meno scontato chi prenderà il suo posto.


----------



## admin (11 Dicembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Prossima tappa Sanremo?



Fa veramente Piera questo qui. L’ennesimo scendiletto


----------



## fabri47 (11 Dicembre 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Scontatissimo, meno scontato chi prenderà il suo posto.


L'anno scorso ci andò vicinissimo, i grillini lo volevano fortemente e si incontrò pure con l'Ad Rai Salini. Poi la Lega, che amministrava Rai 1, interruppe tutto e puntò su Amadeus. Per me comunque è in grande discesa di popolarità, X Factor quest'anno ha confermato il grande flop ed il suo talk alla Jimmy Fallon lo hanno chiuso per lo stesso motivo (faceva meno dell'1%).

Però la politica sorprende sempre e Cattelan è amico di Sala il sindaco piddino di Milano. Se ci va Cattelan comunque, dopo di lui ci risarà Carlo Conti che farà la parte dell'"eroe" che risolleverà il Festival, un pò come faceva Baudo che ritornava dopo che un conduttore floppava.


----------



## mark (11 Dicembre 2020)

Non so cosa abbiate contro di lui, ma per me Cattelan è un fenomeno. Senza di lui X-Factor sarebbe stato ancora più imbarazzante.


----------



## Aron (11 Dicembre 2020)

mark ha scritto:


> Non so cosa abbiate contro di lui, ma per me Cattelan è un fenomeno. Senza di lui X-Factor sarebbe stato ancora più imbarazzante.



A me non fa impazzire. Non è scarso ma neanche bravo come la sua popolarità sembra indicare.
Deve avere inoltre delle amicizie molto importanti, perché lui stesso ha avuto la trasparenza (forse fin troppo eccessiva) di dire che non ha mai inviato un curriculum in vita sua.


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (11 Dicembre 2020)

mark ha scritto:


> Non so cosa abbiate contro di lui, ma per me Cattelan è un fenomeno. Senza di lui X-Factor sarebbe stato ancora più imbarazzante.



Fenomeno? Per me è la bruttissima copia di Jimmy Fallon, simpatico come un calcio nelle palle, insulsissimo. Poi sono gusti, per carità, però...


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (11 Dicembre 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Scontatissimo, meno scontato chi prenderà il suo posto.



La ragazza che lo ha sostituito quest'anno?


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Dicembre 2020)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> La ragazza che lo ha sostituito quest'anno?



la collu ? può essere ma mi aspetto altro dagli amici di XFactor


----------



## Beppe85 (11 Dicembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Alessandro Cattelan*, durante la finale della quattordicesima edizione di *X-Factor *su Sky, ha annunciato definitivamente il suo *addio al talent show *dopo ben 10 edizioni condotte. Ad annunciarlo, lo stesso Cattelan durante la finale di ieri dove a vincere è stata Casadilego.



Senza il pubblico è un programma insulso. Esattamente come la finale di italia's got talent di qualche mese fa, dove addirittura mancava un giudice. Certi programmi farebbero meglio a non farli.


----------



## fabri47 (11 Dicembre 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> la collu ? può essere ma mi aspetto altro dagli amici di XFactor


Enrico Papi? Su Sky sta andando forte.


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Dicembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Enrico Papi? Su Sky sta andando forte.



ecco il suo è un nome su cui non scommetterei neanche 1 cent. Vecchio, trito e ritrito. Se conosco bene Sky andrà o sulla Collu o su un nome completamente nuovo. 
ps: No non sono io


----------



## fabri47 (11 Dicembre 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ecco il suo è un nome su cui non scommetterei neanche 1 cent. Vecchio, trito e ritrito. Se conosco bene Sky andrà o sulla Collu o su un nome completamente nuovo.
> ps: No non sono io


Io Papi non lo sto seguendo più, ma su Sky con Guess My Age, da quando ha iniziato, ha portato ottimi risultati di ascolto in una fascia oraria fidelizzata da quiz come Soliti Ignoti, Striscia la notizia e talk politici. Anche Name That Tune, pur essendo stato una bruttissima copia di Sarabanda, è andato bene, segno che è un volto che ha un suo pubblico fedele. Ed ha pure condotto la finale di IGT.


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (11 Dicembre 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> la collu ? può essere ma mi aspetto altro dagli amici di XFactor



Dai spara qualche nome...


----------



## Lambro (11 Dicembre 2020)

Arridateme Corrado e Raimondo


----------



## fabri47 (11 Dicembre 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Arridateme Corrado e Raimondo


Bravo! Se c'era ancora gente di quel calibro, Cattelan al massimo faceva l'uomo di pulizie negli studi televisivi. Due geni, tra l'altro i conduttori di una volta erano anche autori, infatti Corrado conduceva i programmi che LUI inventava. Oggi i conduttori si piazzano, come in politica con le poltrone.


----------

